# Ubuntu. Mehrere xorg.configs?



## EmTschi (10. Juni 2006)

Hi Jungs.

Bräuchte mal eure Hilfe.
Und zwar habe ich Ubuntu6.06 auf meine USB-Festplatte installiert. Ich benutze aber 3 verschiedene Rechner auf denen das laufen soll. Natürlich kommt beim starten dann immer die Meldung das X nicht gestartet werden kann weil u.A der GraKa Treiber nicht mehr passt.
Zur Zeit habe ich es so gelöst dass ich einfach ein paar xorg.config's erstellt habe und ich die Dateinamen immer umschreibe damit die passende Konfig geladen wird.

Jetzt meine Frage: Kann man das irgendwie über ein Auswahlfenster festlegen welche Konfig er laden soll? Oder vielleicht eine noch einfachere Lösung parat? 

Danke


----------

